
Ask HN: How do you assess culture before you join a company? - mikepost001
Hi all,<p>I&#x27;ve been thinking long and hard about cultural&#x2F;mental health in the tech community for quite a few years now, as I haven&#x27;t been involved with the most supportive teams and haven&#x27;t come across a mentor in many years. I&#x27;ve bounced between thinking the problem is me, to them, to giving up completely.<p>I&#x27;m trying to see if many other people have this problem, and how deep it goes. Particularly what kind of problems people have in finding a new workplace that is more compatible to their values and personal growth.<p>Perhaps other people are able to find an empathetic work environment in a way that I haven&#x27;t thought of before, and I&#x27;d appreciate it if anyone could share their insight with a 4 question survey: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;Eb3MmW5wrXFrF9QbA<p>If I&#x27;m not the only one having this problem, I think I have a couple of solutions in mind that should help people find mentally healthy workplaces, as well as hold abusive workplaces more accountable. Interested for your perspectives here.
======
twunde
What I've found helpful is to list out what you want in a culture ahead of the
interview and then asking questions about culture of EVERY interviewer. In
fact, it even makes sense to ask the same questions on culture of every
interviewer since often you'll get different responses. Common topics to
discuss: * Work-life balance - are people doing just 9-5, longer, is there
flexibility on when you come in (ie could you do 10-6?), are you able to work
remotely if something comes up (building issue, family emergency etc) * Team
building exercises - do they have any, are there ones that don't involve
alcohol, are some of these charity events? * D&I - current ratio of m/f, or
minorities on the team you would be working with, what's that ratio in
management, is there a plan in place to encourage outreach * Supportive
environment? - is the environment and coworkers supportive?

------
LinuxBender
Check discussions on glass door, linkedin, other public forums about the
company. When interviewing, request ahead of time that you get to meet several
employees. Interviews are a two way street.

